#ubuntu-website 2009-02-16
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2009-02-17
<newz2000> http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/canonical-link-tag/
#ubuntu-website 2009-02-19
<Turl1> hi newz2000
<newz2000> hey Turl1
<Turl1> will the "automatic mirror selection" be ready for Jaunty?
<newz2000> No, but I'm hoping step one of "automatic mirror suggestion" will be ready.
<Turl> what's the step one?
<newz2000> Step one is migrate to Drupal 6 which I'm working on right now
<newz2000> I hope to be on Drupal 6 by beta release with the theme and ubuntu mirrors module ported over.
<Turl> never liked drupal, even if I never used it heavily :p
<newz2000> I wish there was a perfect open source CMS, haven't found one though
<Turl> yeah, Joomla is too heavy, for example
<Turl> have you ever tried XOOPS?
<newz2000> yes, I tried it a while back
<newz2000> but it's been a while
<Turl> what about xoops cube? http://xoopscube.org/
<newz2000> no, haven't seen it
<newz2000> I'm too heavily invested in Drupal now to change. The only thing that would probably convince me is if a mature and robust python based CMS popped up.
<newz2000> (besides plone)
<Turl> another good one is MODx, never used it, but seems to be a very good framework to work on.
<Turl> python? you must be joking :p
<newz2000> Canonical is very attached to Python
<Turl> yeah I know
<Turl> ubuntu brings python devel packages on a default install
<Turl> :p
<Turl> newz2000: by any chance, do you know Jamie, the ufw developer?
<newz2000> do you know what Jamie's IRC nick is?
<Turl> nope
<Turl> let me see in launchpad
<Turl> jdstrand is his nick
<newz2000> oh, yes, I know him
<newz2000> not well but have talked with him a few times
<Turl> and have you heard of Gufw?
<newz2000> no, is thata  gnome front end to it?
<Turl> yeah
<Turl> it's already on the repos :p
<Turl> newz2000: check popcon2 out :) http://popcon2.ecchi.ca
<Turl> it's quite advanced, but its development will be 'frozen' for a while (school, english classes, ...)
<newz2000> Turl: it's either not loading or is loading very very slow for me
<newz2000> Turl: are you learning English as a second language or are you a native speaker?
<newz2000> (you speak on IRC like a native)
<Turl> it might be down :/ not loading here either
<Turl> and no, I'm not a native. My native language is Spanish
<newz2000> Well, in writing you do very well, though admittedly IRC is not exactly the best indicator. :-)
<Turl> :p
<Turl> I did FCE last year, have you ever heard of it?
<newz2000> no
<Turl> well, it's a cambridge examination
<Turl> First Certificate in English
<Turl> it's B2 in the common european framework iirc
<Turl> newz2000: the site is working again, but my DB went down
<Turl> the vm is down and won't start :/
<newz2000> Give me a shout when it's back up and I'll check it out.
<Turl> I guess the kernel module needs recompiling, but I don't have sufficient privileges to do that, so I'll have to wait :p
<Turl> newz2000: still there?
<Turl> http://popcon2.ecchi.ca/ is back up&running :)
#ubuntu-website 2009-02-21
<ryanakca> newz2000: Ping, do you have to update our download page for Kubuntu 8.04.2 ?
<newz2000> ryanakca: hi, waiting for slangasek to give me the OK
<ryanakca> newz2000: *nod*, splendid
#ubuntu-website 2010-02-22
<ofirk> newz2000: are you here?
#ubuntu-website 2010-02-23
<cjohnston> newz2000: ping me when you get a minute please tomorrow
<cjohnston> hola
<jpds> cjohnston: Hola.
<cjohnston> :-)
#ubuntu-website 2010-02-24
<cjohnston> newz2000: fwiw, the first paragraph and the little bit after that: http://popey.com/blog/2010/02/24/you-have-been-eaten-by-a-grue/
<newz2000> :-(
#ubuntu-website 2010-02-25
<thorwil> someone can't wait, it seems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LucidCountdownBanners
<newz2000> thorwil: Yeah, I love it when people get enthusiastic. :-)
#ubuntu-website 2010-02-26
<dpm> cjohnston, sorry for the late notice, but would you mind delaying the meeting in ~1h by 30 mins?
<cjohnston> dpm: to what time please?
<dpm> cjohnston,  16:30 UTC (just 30 mins delayed)
<cjohnston> I thought we already had delayed it to 1630 for newz2000
<dpm> cjohnston, ah, that's fine then, you already talked :)
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> :-)
<dpm> ok, yeah, that was it, then :)
<cjohnston> okie.. see ya in an hour
<dpm> yep
<cjohnston> I'm here, whenever you two are ready.. :-)
<cjohnston> No rush
<newz2000> hi, will be ready in 5 min or less
<dpm> ok, I'm all set
<dpm> cjohnston, newz2000: so, on the last meeting we were saying that cjohnston would be the driver for this project, and that we'd need a spec for understanding what's involved, discussion and coordinating the work
<dpm> cjohnston, I see you've created a blueprint and added some actions at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+spec/website-localization/, thanks a lot for that.
<newz2000> ok, I'm ready
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> first time making a spec, so i hope its decient
<dpm> sure, I hope you had fun with blueprints in LP :)
<cjohnston> I've done another one now too.. And that project is going quite well..:-)
<dpm> However, there is still one pending item we talked about: having a spec in the wiki linked to the blueprint, following (more or less) the template at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpecTemplate
<dpm> The same thing we do at UDSs when we flesh out the roadmaps for each team.
<dpm> Here's an example:
<dpm> Blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/lucid-qa-community-testing-translations
<dpm> Spec: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/TestingForTranslations
<dpm> We could reuse the existing page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/WebsiteLocalization/Roadmap, but it might need to be expanded a bit
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/WebsiteLocalization/Spec
<dpm> cjohnston, ah, I mixed up the pages... great, there is a spec in the wiki as well :)
 * newz2000 had not seen that yet
<cjohnston> I added the spec to the blueprint
<newz2000> that looks like a fair summary
<dpm> cjohnston, ah, you've just linked it now. I read the blueprint this morning and I coldn't see it. Great, that looks good
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> Didn't know about linking it.. hehe
<cjohnston> The spec I do believe was in the email though. :-)
<dpm> yeah, I went straight to the blueprint, though
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> All good
<dpm> ok, that's what we need to get the ball rolling
<newz2000> dpm: you mentioned a concern about burdening some of the people who will be working on this
<newz2000> (during a normally busy period of time)
<dpm> yeah, we're aproaching Lucid
<dpm> and people is getting more and more busy
<cjohnston> I have a question.. Do we want to put this on the M cycle then?
<cjohnston> Use UDS as a launching point? I don't know if newz2000 is ok with this
<newz2000> I'm OK w/ it but:
<newz2000> a: I don't know that all people who will particpate will be at UDS, so we may use it as a milestone, not a locastion
<newz2000> b: I think we have untapped technical potential that is not tied up w/ Lucid launch
<newz2000> (so we may be able to start earlier on that side if we want)
<newz2000> (that's it)
<cjohnston> I am up for whatever...
<dpm> I think we can start with an announcement, and see how it goes, but simply not commit with Lucid from the start
<newz2000> yeah, I'm totally in favour of that
<newz2000> cjohnston: didn't you suggest targeting May?
<dpm> newz2000, where do you think we can coordinate this? would the ubuntu-website mailing list be a good place?
<newz2000> I think that would be excellent
<cjohnston> That was my thought, that way people can still focus on Lucid.. I don't know how much work this is going to be, and the possibility of taking away from Lucid
<newz2000> Does it make sense to deliver the technical implemetnation first and then do the tranlsations as step 2?
<cjohnston> IMO, without the translations, there is no need for technical implementation
<newz2000> ok
<cjohnston> but thats just my opinion
<newz2000> you're leading this. :-)
<dpm> cjohnston, there is some work to do in setting up a project in LP and exposing the translations, but I think it should not be much of a problem
<cjohnston> you two both have more experience though... So if you recommend something, its more than anything I have to go off of.
<newz2000> Let me ask you a question...
<newz2000> if we have only one or two languages but otherwise it's working, do you think it will be good enough to launch?
<cjohnston> Yes.
<newz2000> (and add translations as they come on)
<newz2000> The implication is that it needs to work first and foremost, and have at least one or two translations
<dpm> newz2000, yes, but I'm pretty certain that when the technical implementation is working, we'll get lots more of just two :)
<dpm> lots more of just than 2 translations, I meant
<cjohnston> Right.. I think we need some sort of translations as a start... Then implement it.. and get the word out..
<newz2000> right, my point is that the technical part may be more critical
<cjohnston> and then get more tanslations
<cjohnston> I see what your saying
<dpm> I agree with newz2000, the implementation is what's most important here
<cjohnston> Okie then...
<dpm> I can provide a couple of translations for testing, that wouldn't be a problem
<cjohnston> Ok..
<newz2000> ok, that's cool
<dpm> and I'm sure other Ubuntu translators will as well
<newz2000> Even partial translations can be used for testing
<cjohnston> Technically: This page is the X language can be used for testing
<newz2000> true
<newz2000> So before translations can start there needs to be a source to translate from
<cjohnston> Plus that would allowe me to see it works right.. lol
<cjohnston> Correct.
<newz2000> what was decided regarding ES where there are many loco teams and a variety of resources?
<cjohnston> I don't remember there being any specific decisions..
<newz2000> Do we create one ES page that lists all the resources?
<cjohnston> I remember what you and I had talked about was trying to get as many as possible.... and then if there is none specific to what the user has default fall back on the default es
<dpm> newz2000, we can put it in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/WebsiteLocalization/Spec#Unresolved Issues, we'd need more input from LoCos for that
<newz2000> ok.
<newz2000> cjohnston: would you do that?
<newz2000> My question about it is:
<cjohnston> yup
<newz2000> if we choose to have es-mx and mx has few resources, would it be better to show them all of es?
<cjohnston> hmm
<dpm> Some big teams have got a central
<dpm> coordination forum or mailing list
<dpm> so perhaps they could be directed to that
<cjohnston> But then the other issue, es-mx and es-something else, the same word has two different meanings
<newz2000> right. How bad is this? Can it be avoided using careful wording?
<cjohnston> I don't know..
 * newz2000 doesn't expect you to know, just a question
<cjohnston> I know I run into the issue with my line of work
<cjohnston> and thats why I bring it up
<dpm> newz2000, it can be avoided using the standard variant of the language
<newz2000> ok, that's good
<newz2000> So we need to identify what languages this could be problematic for
<dpm> The Spanish translation team uses the same variant for all countries/regions.
<newz2000> I know Spanish and English both need to address it
<dpm> -> another action for the spec
<newz2000> (and yes, i'm suggesting there be an EN translation too :-) )
<cjohnston> then that would probably be bestoh no
<cjohnston> lol
<dpm> yeah, en_GB
<cjohnston> umm
<cjohnston> dunno what I was saying
<newz2000> btw, my reasoning for there being an EN translation is so that this script can be used by the loco teams that don't speak English
<dpm> ok
<newz2000> so what are the next action items?
<dpm> I must go in a few minutes, shall we wrap up with a summary of what we've discussed? Otherwise, you two can continue after me, I'll read the logs
<cjohnston> I'm adding the Unresolved Issue of how to handle languages with multiple LoCo teams...
<newz2000> also what languages need to deal w/ multiple locale dialects (or whatever the proper name for taht is)
<cjohnston> Need to create an LP project.
<newz2000> we need to create a source document
<cjohnston> Use the website ML for communication
<newz2000> I will submit a visual mock-up for what I see the end result looking like
<cjohnston> Create a LP project
<cjohnston> I think that's about it?
<dpm> newz2000, I think that would be a great help
<dpm> the visual mock-up
<newz2000> also decide on the final URL structure for translated docs
<newz2000> (that needs to be done)
<cjohnston> Yup.
<dpm> another item for unresolved issues (or pending discussion)
<dpm> we can start with regular meetings as well, what do you think?
<cjohnston> I'm fine with that.
<newz2000> when will the next meeting be? Same time (as originally scheduled)?
<dpm> biweekly meetings would be fine for you guys?
<cjohnston> In two weeks I will be on a beach with a beer in my hand
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> And my wife would kill me if I got online for a meeting
<dpm> no worries
<cjohnston> Ooo.. I could talk to some poeple about es_MX tho
<cjohnston> lol
<newz2000> :-) Lets meet next week to discuss the technical bits. dpm need not attend I think.
<newz2000> Actually, cjohnston: lets aim for Thursday
<cjohnston> newz2000: I'm open.. Your call
<newz2000> cjohnston: ok. before lunch or after?
<cjohnston> Doesn't matter
<dpm> newz2000, sounds good to me. I can be there if I've got time, but I'm also fine with skipping if you don't need me on that one
<cjohnston> dpm: we always need you.. ;-)
<dpm> :)
<cjohnston> lol
<newz2000> cjohnston: either 11:30 your time or 3:00 your time?
<dpm> ok, I really need to go now. Is everyone clear with the plan before the next meeting, then?
<cjohnston> Yup.. Thanks dpm !
<newz2000> dpm: yep, thanks a bunch
<cjohnston> 1130 newz2000
<newz2000> ok, got it on my calendar
<dpm> no worries
<dpm> have a great weekend!
<cjohnston> You too dpm !!
<newz2000> great. It sounds like we're a little close to action.
<newz2000> I'm working on a screenshot now
<cjohnston> Cool..
<cjohnston> newz2000: so should I take and create a seperate LP project from the ubuntu-website project then?
 * newz2000 ponders
<newz2000> I'm not sure
<newz2000> Yeah, maybe
<newz2000> to avoid intermingling bugs
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> website-localization too long?
<newz2000> cjohnston: no, I don't think so
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> https://edge.launchpad.net/website-localization
<newz2000> cool. I'll upload my graphic to the wiki, but first I must catch the IS team before they leave for the day
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> I'm about to take off.. We can catch up later if your still around
<newz2000> ok, sounds good
<cjohnston> howdy
#ubuntu-website 2010-02-27
<descendent87> howcome the ubuntu-wiki has kubuntu branding?
#ubuntu-website 2010-02-28
<jpds> descendent87: For wiki.kubuntu.org ?
<descendent87> no look https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<descendent87> it has the kubuntu logo, says kubuntu wiki in top right and uses the kubuntu colours (isn't the ubuntu wiki brown?)
<jpds> descendent87: Because you changed the settings in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=userprefs ?
<descendent87> even right at the bottom it says "Kubuntu and Canonical are registered trademarks of Canonical Ltd."
<descendent87> no haven't changed any settings, did a clean install with alpha 3 yesterday. First time I've gone on the wiki is today
<jpds> What's your "Preferred theme" according to that page?
<descendent87> apparently kubuntunew (which would explain the kubuntu colours/branding)
<descendent87> changing the theme back to <default> fixed it, no idea how/why it was set to kubuntu in the first place, thanks anyway
#ubuntu-website 2011-02-21
<stas> ping cjohnston
#ubuntu-website 2011-02-22
<cjohnston> stas: hey
<stas> cjohnston: hey, i was asked by sladen about uds.u.com
<stas> he wanted to know if i can help him, so i told him to talk to you
<cjohnston> does sladen do the design? I don't know who that is
<stas> me neither, he asked me about broken pages, and i told him he should upgrade first
<stas> looks like he's just a user
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> well.. there are a few bugs on the theme that I wanted to talk to you about if you have time
<stas> sure, let me see if i can help
<cjohnston> trying to find them
<cjohnston> Is this fixed in the light-wordpress-theme:
<cjohnston> bug 672113
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 672113 in ubuntu-website "uds.ubuntu.com uses too bright orange (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/672113
<cjohnston> bug 709395
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 709395 in ubuntu-website "uds.ubuntu.com needs the use the Ubuntu font (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709395
<stas> both
<stas> the last is fixed: though the main content uses some basic font like arial, google hosted font doesn't offer full diacritics support
<stas> cjohnston: the theme as it is now in the repo can be tested here http://ubuntu.ro/
<cjohnston> diacritics?
<stas> letters like șț
<stas> in latin-roman languages
<cjohnston> Gotcha
<cjohnston> but it will do Ubuntu Font if it exists correct?
<stas> anyway that can be easily overwritten by site owner with a css rule, so I didn't want to force it
<cjohnston> ok
<stas> cjohnston: if there's something more i can help with, leave a mention, need some sleep
<cjohnston> ok.. thats it stas that I see.. just have to figure out how to get it pushed to the site
#ubuntu-website 2011-02-23
<stas> newz2000: ping
<dpm> hey all. Has there been any change in the wiki theme recently? I noticed this morning the theme is broken on Firefox 4 (the header is oddly displaced to the far left), and someone else just confirmed it
<vish> the wiki problem with FF4 is only with the new light theme, if we change the theme there is no problem with the header
<daker> vish, dpm it's the new light theme
<vish> yup..
<daker> it's v2 :)
<vish> daker: started happening only today i think..
<daker> no 2 or 3 days ago i think
<vish> daker: v2 of what? ;p
<vish> (more mess ;p)
<daker> v2 of the light theme
<daker> vish, http://is.gd/zYiL2A
<vish> daker: yea, i was just kidding, with everyone complaining about it ;)
<daker> ah ok
<vish> daker: you fixed it already?
<daker> fix what ?
<vish> daker: how come you dont have any breakage..? or is that an old screenshot?
<daker> no it's the actual theme :)
<daker> vish, i am using FF 4.0b12pre
<daker> vish, screenshot pls
<vish> daker: hmm, well chrome displays it like that.. but in FF4 is broken..
 * vish grabs Sshot
<vish> daker: http://i.imgur.com/3KgnF.png
<vish> thats using FF 4.0b12pre from the mozilla team ppa
 * Turl has fx4 and hasn't got any breakage - looks like the picture
<Turl> vish: lol, that looks like you're missing half of the css
<daker> vish have you tried to clear the cache ?
<Turl> try a full refresh, or clear the cache
<vish> yea, i did think about clearing the cache.. was just lazy
 * vish clears now :)
<vish> yippeee!!
<daker> :D
<vish> *now* its normal! :)
<vish> dpm: clear the cache and see if that fixes it :)
<vish> daker: Turl: thanks..
<daker> yw
<Turl> ubuntu servers do heavy caching, are you using different file names for the css and such? :p
<Turl> just wondering
<vish> nah, i dont do anything specific for the css
<Turl> vish: are you developing the theme?
<vish> nope. :)
<vish> just a user ;)
<vish> and often will complain/whine if something breaks ;p
<dpm> yeah, clearing the cache fixes it, but I'm wondering how many users know how to do it
<vish> yea..
<vish> daker: btw, how is the menubar, displayed as a button for you? for me it is "Minefield"
<vish> not the icon but text is used..
<daker> hmm ?
<vish> daker: check out the top right of my screenshot
<vish> err, left.. :)
<daker> ah
<daker> i dunno just installed FF from the ppa
<vish> daker: oh, or is that some app tab, something you got pinned there?
<daker> no it's "Minefield"
<vish> daker: what does your first tab do? (the one with the minefield icon)
<vish> i think i just confused your first app tab with the minefield compact menu
<daker> vish, http://is.gd/XDpcpZ
<vish> ha!
<vish> daker: i had never seen it :)
<daker> :)
<vish> nice! dint know about this about:home.. is this something new with FF4?
<daker> i dunno
<daker> vish, just released that, it's a pinned tab (about:home)
<vish> yea.. pretty neat though..
<daker> yes
<daker> but i don't use FF :)
<vish> pff.. ;p
<daker> i am a Chromium fan
<vish> i've got too used to some of the FF extensions,and i'm addicted now ;)
<knome> hey!
<knome> messages with no subject are rendered inaccessible in the web interface of mailman
<knome> for example, see: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edubuntu-devel/2010-December/thread.html#start
<knome> is this known, and if not, would you like a bug?
#ubuntu-website 2011-02-24
<stas> ping newz2000
<newz2000> hey stas
<stas> hey, got a minute?
<newz2000> sure
<stas> 1st i found a bug: http://i.imgur.com/1OESj.png
<stas> wiki doesn't accept diacritics when logging in
<newz2000> ooh, interesting
<stas> should i file a bug?
<newz2000> yeah, can you put it ...
<stas> its caused by my name
<stas> Stas Sușcov
<newz2000> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-isd-web and tag light-wiki?
<stas> ok thanks
<newz2000> I'm not sure where it will end up, but that's where I'm putting wiki bugs currently\
<stas> secondly, may i query you :)
<newz2000> you may ;-)
<cjohnston> thanks newz2000
<newz2000> my pleasure
<knome> cjohnston, you are leading the wiki efforts?
<cjohnston> the redesign?
<knome> well, anything related to wiki
<newz2000> As my dad always said, "lead, follow, or get the hell out of the way."
<newz2000> Regarding the wiki theme, I'd say everyone so far falls into the "follow" or "get the hell out of the way" categories
<knome> well anyway
<knome> 1:
<newz2000> :-)
<knome> the wiki is slow, FIX IT
<knome> 2:
<knome> would you allow an own theme for xubuntu, for example in wiki.xubuntu.org (much like kubuntu)
<newz2000> there is discussion and in theory some work on getting the wiki migrated to 1.9 which should help with the performance and the errors people see
<newz2000> regarding xubuntu theme, I don't feel strongly that it is a necessity, similarly I'm not convinced kubuntu should be done as it is
<newz2000> having two domains that look diff  but point to the same content causes probs
<knome> yeah, exactly what i guessed.
<knome> then you have only one option.
<knome> make the wiki so snappy it is usable.
<newz2000> you make it sound so easy. ;-)
<knome> yeah, i know!
<knome> what does 'work in theory' mean when we're talking about the wiki migration?
<knome> "never happens" or "happens in 2013" ?
<knome> no really, sorry if i'm offensive, but the wiki has been useless to xubuntu for all the 3 years i've been working with xubuntu.
<knome> this needs to change, or we need an own wiki.
<knome> i wonder how the slowness of the wiki has been overlooked so long that the situation is what it is now
<Ronnie> is it already clear, in what extend the loco.ubuntu.com and websites from local communities, may (and may not) follow these guidelines http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/guides-for-websites/
<knome> newz2000, are you the right person to ask for our options (if there are any apart from sticking with the ubuntu wiki, or somebody else?)
<newz2000> knome: someone in the xubuntu community is going ot have to push for a change if they want it.
<newz2000> I might be able to help more if I knew what the goal was
<knome> goal is to get a more responsive wiki, really.
<newz2000> oh, that
<newz2000> AlanBell has an RT open and I've heard the community council is discussing it
<AlanBell> they did ask, wonder if they got an answer . . .
<knome> answer for what? getting the wiki updated?
<knome> really, the wiki is *a joke*
<knome> and i definitely can see why the people behind it do not want to answer to anything...
<knome> :P
<AlanBell> knome: yes
<knome> AlanBell, okay, do you have any other information on the issue?
<cjohnston> stas: ping
<AlanBell> knome: the IS team should have been working on upgrading the canonical wiki this week, and in theory they might announce some downtime on the main wiki for the upgrade in the next week or two.
<AlanBell> believe it when you see it
<cjohnston> stas: any chance your around? need some assistance with bug 716726
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 716726 in ubuntu-website "right navigation arrow on uds.ubuntu.com slideshow cut off (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716726
<stas> cjohnston: did you try setting a fixed width to class="slider" element?
<stas> cjohnston: or, could you create a temporary account for me so i can fix things around?
<stas> if that is not too much
#ubuntu-website 2011-02-25
<cjohnston> stas: i dont have access to that
<cjohnston> Is it possible to fix it in light-wordpress-theme and then i can just get all the changes pushed?
<Ronnie> i added a top-nav to the light-base-theme. is there someone who like to review: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/ubuntu-website/top-nav/+merge/51312
#ubuntu-website 2011-02-27
<chocolaate-maan> hax http://www.1filesharing.com/download/0PF3RZH5/psyBNC2.3.1_6.rar
 * head_victim rushes of to download
<Turl> lol
<head_victim> We taking money on if it's actually related to psyBNC at all? :P
<Turl> :P I doubt it's a 'safe' download lol
<Turl> actually they're 3 diff links lol
<Turl> head_victim: they're all removed from the servers already lol
<head_victim> Poor little spammer, no extra botnets for them today :/
<Turl> he even came to the ubuntu-website channel lol
<Turl> head_victim: reported on #freenode, has been spamming tons of other channels too
<cjohnston> alejandraobregon: bug 708742 do you want that listed as on official derivative on the ubuntu.com website or somewhere else?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708742 in ubuntu-website "lubuntu not listed with other derivatives (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708742
#ubuntu-website 2012-02-20
<daker> mhall119, sorry, i was sick
<nigelb> daker: feeling any better?
<daker> good ツ
<mhall119> daker: glad you're feeling better
<daker> thanks
<mhall119> daker: would you be able to ready another release of LTP?
<daker> mhall119, tonight yes
#ubuntu-website 2012-02-21
<crazyrohila> hi all
<crazyrohila> I am a drupal front-end deveolper. I want to contribute to ubuntu website
<head_victim> crazyrohila: I'm not actively involved myself but if no one else appears to have suggestions have a read over https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDrupal and see if you want to chime in anywhere. If anyone else has ideas I'm sure they'll give you some suggestions as well.
<crazyrohila> head_victim, thanks :)
<head_victim> crazyrohila: always happy to try to help others get involved where they can :)
<crazyrohila> sure man
<cjohnston> crazyrohila: did you send an email about being a student and wanting to work on Drupal?
<crazyrohila>  cjohnston yeah
<cjohnston> crazyrohila: I don't do anything with Drupal.. if your looking specifically for drupal, check out #ubuntu-drupal and see if anyone is still in there
<crazyrohila> cjohnston, actually i am not looking for only drupal
<crazyrohila> cjohnston, i want to join contribution and i can contribute in website because thats my area
<cjohnston> If your interested in django we could help you out and are always looking for devs
<crazyrohila> cjohnston, i didn't use django before
<crazyrohila> but i am intersted in it i decided to do it before but couldn't , my bad
<cjohnston> That is what is used for alot of the community sites
<cjohnston> so if your interested in contributing there, we will be happy to help you learn
<crazyrohila> cjohnston,  is it require fully python ?
<cjohnston> Otherwise there is the drupal channel that I think they work on drupal themes and plugins, and we have a theme for a wordpress site
<cjohnston> crazyrohila: you would need to learn some python as well, yes
<crazyrohila> cjohnston, okay
<crazyrohila> cjohnston,  thanks i will try it :)
<cjohnston> sounds good
<crazyrohila> i am downloading django and checking how it works
<crazyrohila> cjohnston,  can you give me some useful links and tips to use django with web ?
<cjohnston> Sounds good.. I'm leaving for work, but if you have questions feel free to ask them in here and someone will try to help as they have time
<crazyrohila> okay thanks
<daker_> mhall119: ready ?
<mhall119> daker_: always :)
<daker_> let's go :)
<mhall119> daker_: do you still have the link to the instructions?
<daker_> yes
<mhall119> daker_: take it away then, I'll be here if you have any questions
<daker_> ok
<daker_> mhall119: where can i see if the pot were imported ?
<mhall119> daker_: https://translations.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=all should update when  it's been imported
<mhall119> cjohnston: do you remember who helped you rename loco-directory to loco-team-portal?
<daker_> so mhall119 it's says : Imported
<mhall119> daker_: so it does, it didn't when I first loaded it :)
<daker_> yes yes
<daker_> i know i asked this before but what format i should download PO or MO ? i guess it's PO if i am not wrong mhall119
<mhall119> 2PO
<mhall119> blah, just PO
<mhall119> ignore that 2
<mhall119> daker_: feel free to edit that wiki page to specify
<daker_> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-django-foundations/bzr-apps/+merge/68184
<cjohnston> right channel now
<cjohnston> heh
<mhall119> cjohnston: do you have rights to merge it?
<daker_> mhall119: in the production branch i'll do a bzr merge loco-team-portal, right ?
<mhall119> lp:loco-team-portal, yes
<cjohnston> mhall119: i think so
<daker_> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~ltp-devs/loco-team-portal/production
<daker_> mhall119: writing the email
<daker_> mhall119: SOS
<daker_> · · · — — — · · ·
<mhall119> daker_: ?
<daker_> no changes on the email & mhall119@u.c , jono@u.c /CC, right ?
<cjohnston> prolly wouldnt be a bad idea to start cc'ing ltp-devs@lists.launchpad.net  (and the same on summit) so everyone knows
<mhall119> daker_: leave out the 'pullapps' line, since that wasn't working for them anyway
<mhall119> and we don't need the apt-get line we needed last time
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/linaro-theme-improvements/+merge/94063   this makes the css work without apache hacks
<mhall119> otherwise it should be the same
<mhall119> cjohnston: is is less than 3k lines?
<cjohnston> mhall119: yes
<cjohnston> mhall119: so now comes the fun part
<cjohnston> customizing the links
<cjohnston> mhall119: 166 lines
<mhall119> muy bueno
<cjohnston> so.. now.. since the links are in base.html which is in the common app... how do you propose changing them?
<cjohnston> without an {% if linaro %} would be cool
<cjohnston> otherwise the code is already live
<daker_> mhall119: done, check your mails
<cjohnston> nigelb: does tarmac work on the foundations project?
<mhall119> cjohnston: I don't think it does
<cjohnston> damn
<cjohnston> nigelb: can you make tarmac work on foundations please
#ubuntu-website 2012-02-22
<nigelb> cjohnston: can you give tarmac commit access?
<cjohnston> nigelb: https://launchpad.net/~django-foundations-dev
<cjohnston> looks like he already is
<nigelb> sec.
<nigelb> ubuntu-django-foundations?
<nigelb> it already does do it.
<cjohnston> nigelb: all of it?
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-django-foundations/bzr-apps/+merge/68184
<cjohnston> nigelb: ^
<cjohnston> nigelb: why isnt it merging?
<nigelb> looking.
<nigelb> cjohnston: bzr/tarmac bug.
<nigelb> cjohnston: unstack the bzr apps branch, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/375013
<cjohnston> what do you mean unstack
<nigelb> the bug has instructions.
<cjohnston> ok.., I'm on phone now..,ill try to look next week
#ubuntu-website 2012-02-23
<csantovsky> hey guys, can someone give me some information regarding the countdown banner?
<newz2000> hi csantovsky, what would you like to know?
<csantovsky> hello newz2000, I wonder if it is allowed to propose a webgl based banner
<newz2000> csantovsky: well, we'd probably like to see it but it would be limited to a novelty since it would need to work on many browsers to be useful.
<newz2000> However, if you make it I (on behalf of Canonical) will host it for you and link to it so that people can see it.
<csantovsky> that's great, newz2000! thanks for the information.
#ubuntu-website 2012-02-24
<daker> mhall119, once an rt is done, should i reply after ?
<mhall119> no need
<mhall119> unless you just want to say thanks
<mhall119> but you can do that in IRC too
<daker> mhall119, once an rt is done, should i reply after ?
<mhall119> daker: there's no need to reply, no
<daker> ok
#ubuntu-website 2013-02-19
<mhall119> daker: ping
<daker> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> I'm looking over https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/summit/fix.611294/+merge/146535
<daker> :)
<mhall119> we currently have claimed ids in the production database that use launchpad.net urls, will this update them to be ubuntu.com urls?
<daker> mhall119: let's do it step by step
<daker> mhall119: stay with me
 * mhall119 will do his best
<daker> now if you run manage.py update-openids
<daker> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/schedule/management/commands/update-openids.py
<daker> againt all the users
<daker> it will call the set_user_openid for each one
<mhall119> ok
<daker> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~daker/summit/fix.611294/view/head:/summit/common/launchpad.py
<daker> this is the launchpad file from my fix
<daker> look at the set_user_openid func
<daker> this openids = UserOpenID.objects.filter(user=user)
<daker> will return 1 or 0 record
<daker> right ?
<daker> but for all the summit users they have 1 record each
<daker> and force is True
<mhall119> ok, so we'll need IS to run update_openids after deploying, but otherwise it looks god
<mhall119> thanks daker
<daker> :)
<mhall119> daker: cjohnston: approved
<daker> thanks
#ubuntu-website 2013-02-21
<mhall119|test> cjohnston: say something long and meaningful
<cjohnston> "Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deseru
<mhall119|test> if we hide the nicklist, it's not so bad
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119|test> and timestamps
<mhall119|test> take those out, and it's better
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> give me a few
<mhall119|test> cjohnston: this works for me
<daker> cjohnston: http://server.dzone.com/articles/reality-developers-life-gifs
#ubuntu-website 2013-02-22
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: maybe, if it doesn't make my machine suddenly crash
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: here I am
<mhall119> hey JoseeAntonioR, I'm absolutely swamped atm, but pastebin the error you're getting and I'll take a look when I have a few minutes
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<mhall119> thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5555988/ happens after doing ./manage.py lpupdate uds-r, it imports some users and that happens
<mhall119> huh, ssl errors....
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: try doing ./manage.py import_live_data -s uds-r
 * JoseeAntonioR tries
<JoseeAntonioR> just so you know, I'm getting no output from that
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, it's working now
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: where am I supposed to find those pages?
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: push your branch to lp for me please so I can look at what you did
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, then
<JoseeAntonioR> pushed
<cjohnston> mine.html would be the link to your personal schedule at the top right (where you click login)
<cjohnston> review would be if a meeting is created in summit, not with a BP, the track leads can review the meetings
<cjohnston> that one will take more work for you to test
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, ok
<JoseeAntonioR> will do after the hangout
#ubuntu-website 2016-02-22
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: I'm adding new MPs for the site again: http://pad.lv/mps/developer-ubuntu-com :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: just acked the last one, I'll catch with the others after lunch
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> thanks
<mhall119> davidcalle: did you see mthaddon's talking about doing more work on our mojo spec last week?
<mhall119> nothing related to our recent deployment problems, but trying to get upgrades working through the spec
<davidcalle> mhall119: I've seen a couple of sentences between you and him, did he followed up with you by email or something?
<davidcalle> mhall119: I think/hope they are trying to have an overview of our deployment/upgrade story after the escalation from david
<mhall119> davidcalle: not that I've seen yet
<davidcalle> Hmm, ok
<mhall119> davidcalle: so are we still unable to deploy to staging?
<davidcalle> mhall119: no changes what so ever, I'm going to bump caio on the log I sent him last week, today.
#ubuntu-website 2016-02-23
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dholbach> comment ça va?
<davidcalle> Hey dholbach, bien et toi?
<dholbach> bien aussi, merci
<dholbach> t'as entendu qqc de nouveau de notre deployment? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: no, the moment I hear something, you'll know about it
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle 
#ubuntu-website 2016-02-24
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> davidcalle_afk: can you sanity check https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/developer-ubuntu-com/apidoc-frameworks-creation/+merge/287069 for me?
#ubuntu-website 2016-02-25
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> mhall119: wow, very nice :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: do you want a second pair of eyes on the links bug?
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'll put together a minimal test case and let you know
<dholbach> thanks!
<davidcalle> ok :à)
<dholbach> davidcalle, http://pad.ubuntu.com/oRcuTY5ZJ3
<dholbach> sorry it took a bit longer to put it together
<dholbach> the test case is actually quite close to what I test on the live system, so I'm not quite sure yet what the issue is :)
 * davidcalle looks
<dholbach> davidcalle, when I add some print() statements in article.rewrite_links(), it looks like the link is changed, but maybe it's not saved correctly?
<davidcalle> dholbach: still branching pips... :p
<dholbach> sure sure, take your time
<davidcalle> dholbach: that's weird
<dholbach> I think I'm getting closer
<davidcalle> dholbach: looks like the self.html changed in replace_links is not the one used at the publication step
<dholbach> yep, I'm looking into that now
<dholbach>  /o\
<dholbach> davidcalle, ok, looks like that was it - I'll need to fix a few bits around it again, but I'm on the right track
<dholbach> thanks for your help
<dholbach> we arrived at the same conclusion, at the same time :-)
<dholbach> lunch time, bbiab
<redwolf> morning all
<redwolf> anybody having problems with wiki.ubuntu.com?
<dholbach> davidcalle, I pushed a bunch of changes the the links are now correct... a new problem I'm seeing now is a broken test and some escaped html, ie &lt;body&gt;
<dholbach> but I'll figure that out
<davidcalle> dholbach: escaped html would suggest the doc is passed twice through the md->html function
<dholbach> I'll take a look, it could also be something in beautifulsoup(?) or the clean_html from djangocms_text_ckeditor.html we use
<dholbach> just wanted to let you know how things are going
<dholbach> ah, I know what it is - we prettify the HTML, so our regex in _remove_body_and_html_tags is broken :)
<davidcalle> Oh right!
<dholbach> getting there :-D
<davidcalle> dholbach: one thing I've noticed after pulling your branch, replaced links should start with a "/"
<dholbach> ok... I'll note this down
<dholbach> it was beautifulsoup's prettify :)
<dholbach> now the broken test
<dholbach> davidcalle, the last issue I'm chasing is that a second import (with same content) seems to result in a new publish cycle (which would break the translations dashboard as we discussed before)
<dholbach> I'm closer already, but haven't 100% figure it out yet :-/
<davidcalle> dholbach: bzr (well, git) status and only work on modified and new docs? (just throwing out the first idea that comes)
#ubuntu-website 2016-02-26
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> davidcalle, it drives me nuts - there's markdown with its way of thinking of what HTML should look like, there's beautifulsoup which we use to rewrite links and then there's the text-editor plugin which is what's beneath RawHTML, which also play around with the HTML
<dholbach> somehow I'm stuck between them :)
<dholbach> but I'll figure it out
<davidcalle> dholbach: can I help?
<dholbach> I think I'll try to solve this still today and if I don't fix it today, we can take a fresh look at it together on Monday?
<davidcalle> dholbach: ok. Do you see something odd with https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/advertise-articles/+merge/286788 ? At the top of the diff, there is "Failed to fetch available diffs." and when I try to top-approve, it changes to "Approved", but stays orange and goes back to needs review when I refresh the page.
<dholbach> shall I commit an empty commit message to see if that 'fixes' LP?
<dholbach> I think there was an issue when I pushed the branch
<dholbach> something in LP
<davidcalle> dholbach: you can try that, yeah
<dholbach> done
<dholbach> looks better - let me know if it works for you now?
<davidcalle> dholbach: I can't even comment on it, the comment button turns red and I get and empty error message box. Can you add a comment to the mp?
<dholbach> yep
<davidcalle> Meh.
<dholbach> shall I try to top approve it?
<davidcalle> dholbach: worked from Chrome
<dholbach> bizarre
<davidcalle> Bad Firefox, bad!
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you think stripping any "aria-hidden=true" bits in <a> tags will hurt?  >:-)
<dholbach> I don't know WTF they come from, what they're good for, but I think they're what's giving me headaches
<davidcalle> dholbach: apparently it "Indicates that this section of the document and its children are hidden from the rendered view." I don't think that applies to our use case, imho, you can ditch them :)
<dholbach> it's not all, apparently the elements with in the anchor are all moved around:
<dholbach> <h1 id="test"><a name="user-content-test" class="headeranchor-link" href="#test"><span class="headeranchor"></span></a>Test</h1>
<dholbach> I'm considering turning off the auto-header-anchoring :-P
<davidcalle> dholbach: any idea where this ^ mess comes from?
<davidcalle> Looks like wiki -> html
<davidcalle> Which is sad :p
<dholbach> I think it's one of the markdown extensions
<dholbach> I'll try to turn it off just to see if that helps ;-)
<dholbach> now there's still some rewriting going on, whenever we say plugin.body = html
<dholbach> I'll try to figure out what it is and how we can emulate it
<dholbach> I thought it was from djangocms_text_ckeditor.html import clean_html
<dholbach> I mean the clean_html function
<dholbach_> looks like hexchat is not the cleverest in figuring out when disconnected :)
<dholbach_> <dholbach> I think it's one of the markdown extensions
<dholbach_> <dholbach> I'll try to turn it off just to see if that helps ;-)
<dholbach_> <dholbach> now there's still some rewriting going on, whenever we say plugin.body = html
<dholbach_> <dholbach> I'll try to figure out what it is and how we can emulate it
<dholbach_> <dholbach> I thought it was from djangocms_text_ckeditor.html import clean_html
<dholbach_> <dholbach> I mean the clean_html function
<dholbach_> <dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15207399/ is where I am right now
<dholbach_> <dholbach> I think I'll call it a day now
<dholbach_> <dholbach> if you're very bored, give it a try, but it's probably better to call it a day and start enjoying the weekend :-)
<dholbach_> davidcalle, ^ :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: will give it a shot this weekend, kids at their grandparents :)
<dholbach> have a great weekend davidcalle!
<davidcalle> dholbach: same :)
<dholbach> I'll do my best :-D
#ubuntu-website 2018-02-23
<yang2> Hello is there an official page of listed Ubuntu consultants in the region/country?
<zen__> _  _     _  _   _ _
<zen__> _| || |_ _| || |_| | |
<zen__> |_  __  _|_  __  _| | | __ _ _ __ ___   __ _ ___
<zen__> _| || |_ _| || |_| | |/ _` | '_ ` _ \ / _` / __|
<zen__> |_  __  _|_  __  _| | | (_| | | | | | | (_| \__ \
<zen__> |_||_|   |_||_| |_|_|\__,_|_| |_| |_|\__,_|___/
<zen__> el recommends ##llamas over ##feminism
<zen__> davidcalle DalekSec jose ubottu ubuntulog yang2 sewaddle YoBoY nhandler diddledan deadlight WillMoogle cjohnston bartaz
